# First Ducklings Arrive At The Pond For 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr10

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah....so cute...and so vulnerable. I said a quick prayer to ask God to watch over them.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry the yellow duckling didn't make it. At first, I thought something was wrong with two of the ducklings eyes. Then I realized their eyes are shut.  Babies need their nap time! What cuties!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

The coots are pretty cute too. What a lot of them. At the moment the ones near me ae fighting like merry hell - its that time of the year! 

Tania

PS - The american coots look just like the UK ones!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry great pics*

thank you for sharing them.... Andi


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, how cute those little guys are! Got a kick out of the little turtle sharing the digs, too  
Carol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Down to only four ducklings this morning.

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

What sweet little ducklings they are soo cute also i love the added flowers pics there very pretty never seen flowers like those b4  

Oh dear im sorry to hear its down to 4 ducklings  poor thing wounder what happened? hopefully in prayers the last 4 will stay safe and healthy along with there parents.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

christina11 said:


> Oh dear im sorry to hear its down to 4 ducklings  poor thing wounder what happened? hopefully in prayers the last 4 will stay safe and healthy along with there parents.


The large fish and turtles get them as do hawks, herons, and crows.

Terry


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Are there still four today, Terry?
Gosh, it must be heart wrenching for you, so many threats and predators  and the ducklings so adorable.

Your spring looks like our summer...thanks for posting those pics, too...things are only just waking up here after the long winter's sleep (northeast USA)...but the birdies around my house are already nesting!

Carol


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow you have fish that big i never heard of a fish eating a duck before well at least not pond kind but turtles and hawks well thats some bad company for the little ducklings hope they get threw life alive.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I haven't been to the pond yet today (Thursday), but there were still four ducklings late yesterday afternoon.

The ducklings are so small during the first few days of life that it doesn't take a really huge turtle or fish to get them 

Terry


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I know the lake near me, you see the ducks, geese and swans hatch their babies and yes you do notice the numbers fall - as you say all sorts of predators - such a shame - but its nature and we have to deal with it, heartbreaking as it is. 

Lets hope these last 4 - remain 4. 

Tania x


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> Lets hope these last 4 - remain 4. Tania x


Amen to that!

Carol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Duckling Update*

The four survivors of the first group are still there and doing well today. There is also a new clutch of nine!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Friday Duckling Update*

No sign of any of the first four today. Hopefully Mom Mallard had them hidden away somewhere out of the rain. Only five of the nine left today, and that Mom was being seriously harrassed by six or seven males.

Terry


----------

